# It Doesn't Sound Like Much



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

This is nothing for all of you experienced GSD parents, but I am so proud of my Roxy. She will be 16 weeks old on Saturday. I am a first time GSD owner

Here are my brags!

- She is completely potty trained. No accidents in the house in weeks!
- She got a compliment at puppy school last week for her improvement on "heel" (really loose leash walking)
- She knows sit extremely well, and is really coming along with a lot of other commands such as lie down, stay, drop it, leave it, go to bed, no bite, and come

She is 30.9 lbs already and I love my fur baby so much :wub:

She's by no means perfect and is stubborn, but she is the best thing to happen to my family in years.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Wonderful!!
It sounds like you have invested the time and training towards raising a great dog!
Thanks for sharing a positive story and great example.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Roxy Those are all the things that are really important so your pup can share yourlife more. I remember when Daisy was a baby and housetraining seemed like it would never be donme and then suddenly I realized no accidents.The commands sound like a great set of skills that will make her a very happy and busy dog.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Everyone starts somewhere and this is a great starting point! Be proud.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Two thumbs up! 

As gaia bear said, we all started somewhere. It's all about a commitment to train but to also set aside time to play and build a bond. 

Well trained dogs don't come that way out of the box.

Not to put a damper on your enthusiasm but don't be surprised that when Roxy becomes a teenager. There's a good chance you will be banging your head against the wall wondering why she appears to have forgotten everything and then some No worries tho. Once they get past that stage, it's all good from there on. My boy is older now and how I wish I could bring back those days!

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo!


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone! 

With Roxy's personality I can totally imagine her being a rotten teenager. She already knows the difference between when I just want to play crate games versus when I need to go to the store or something. She knows "go to bed" but sometimes chooses not to listen or she will try to stall as much as possible.

And she loves to grab mulch out of the garden. She's figured out that I will make her "drop it" so now she grabs two - one to use as a decoy! LOL 

Sometimes I think she is smarter than me!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She sounds awesome. 

Quinn turned 16 weeks today. 

She is not necessarily house trained as her area has a doggy door, and when she can get to it, she goes out to go potty. I have had her up in the house pretty much several times a week, and she hasn't had an accident in a while. Yesterday at the vet, we were hanging around, and then she started really fussing. I took her outside and she pooped immediately, good girl! 

Today when she went for her shots, no accidents in the house or at the vets or in the car.

I am signing her up for classes beginning in the end of February. I was too late to get her into this session. Bummer. 

She is terrible on lead. But we haven't really worked on that yet. 

She is 26 pounds.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Congratulations! It is so nice to read a post where things with a puppy are going well and the humans involved aren't frustrated.


----------

